# Photography Competition: Vote Now!



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Welcome to the first Planted Tank Image competition. There are a total of 5 entries for this competition. Please view the images first and then vote. There is only one voter per member, so vote wisely. Choose the image that you feel is the most appealing to you. 

To view the images: http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/photocompetition.php

The images are high quality and will take a while to download. Please be patient and wait for all of the images to completely download. Voting will stay open for 14 days. 

Kyle


----------



## Jeremy S (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Kyle, are you allowed to give out the contestant’s names? If not could you try to find the name of the fish in the contestant #5 picture? Thanks.


----------



## Magnus (Jul 12, 2003)

Jeremy, that fish is Poecilocharax weiztmani. I think I know who took that picture too... :wink:


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

I decided to keep the names anonymous until after the voting to stop any biased voting. After the competittion I'll be sure to tell you. If you do know magnus please keep it to yourself! 

Kyle


----------



## timo (May 4, 2004)

These pictures are beautiful! 
I can't wait till I have a camera that allows me to make such incredibly nice pics...

To all contestants: good luck!

Greets,
Timo


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

I agree with keeping the names anonymous. Just the same, I'd almost bet the paycheck I know who it was, too.


----------



## ^iMp^ (Oct 12, 2003)

Very nice pictures...and fish! Where are the plants? 

Fender--you probably mentioned this already, but is this going to be a monthly event? Possibly with varying themes or something?

^iMp^


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes Imp, 
I plan I making this a monthly possibly every other month thing. This first competition is sort of a test to see how it all goes. It all depends on how willing I can get some sponsors to be to donate prizes. I have a feeling that wont' be too hard. 

Kyle


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

OK Well I have an oppinion about the Quality Because If someone has a NICE expensive camera they can take NICE macro pictures! I think this should be on Aquascaping and Not How nice the pic is Because Some of us Arnt as Rich! Just My 2 Cents Not to be rude or anything!


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Messyroadkil said:


> OK Well I have an oppinion about the Quality Because If someone has a NICE expensive camera they can take NICE macro pictures! I think this should be on Aquascaping and Not How nice the pic is Because Some of us Arnt as Rich! Just My 2 Cents Not to be rude or anything!


It was never specified that this was a competition for image quality. That's why I said vote for the image that is most appealing for you. Also I scaled all of the pictures down to a maximum of 800 x 600 for this very reason. 

Kyle


----------



## secretagent (Mar 13, 2004)

Ohhh Sorry I guess I didnt see that! Ooops!


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

When does the voting officially close (since the 14 days have past)?


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Why does it concern you so, Leipo?


----------



## Leipo (Jan 28, 2004)

Nope Tula, that isn't it since you didn't get to hear the full story since that topic was closed. I am willing to explain this to you but not on this forum.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

You can send me a private message, which I will, of course, keep private. I have edited my previous message.


----------

